# Luch 2209



## wembley (Sep 20, 2007)

I got an old soviet Luch 2209 that recently started to pack up. I'm not a repair man, and I'm hesitant to do much more than take the back off. It's stopped ticking unless I slightly overwind the crown, at which point the balance spring starts going again - but normally stops again after ten mins or so.

Anyone got any idea as to where i can go in the UK to get it repaired or services, and how much it's likely to cost?

Thanks

Dave, Bath


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

wembley said:


> I got an old soviet Luch 2209 that recently started to pack up. I'm not a repair man, and I'm hesitant to do much more than take the back off. It's stopped ticking unless I slightly overwind the crown, at which point the balance spring starts going again - but normally stops again after ten mins or so.
> 
> Anyone got any idea as to where i can go in the UK to get it repaired or services, and how much it's likely to cost?
> 
> ...


Dave,

I've had a couple serviced/repaired by local watchmender at Â£20 each - not really worth it if they were intended to sell on as they don't seem to attract much over Â£25









A bit pricier but offering a very high standard of workmanship is Steve at RyteTime Watch Repairs in Leicester. I tend to send all my (watch) problems to him and he has never failed to provide a first class solution.









Julian L


----------

